# They won't stop yelling!



## kailiecrissman (Aug 19, 2013)

No matter what I do, my four goats won't stop yelling. They have access to hay and water all day long. And they get fed once a day. I understand them yelling close to feeding time, but they start at 6 and don't stop until its dark. If they hear someone outside, they yell especially loud. 
What do I do?
Help!!


----------



## AshleyFishy (Aug 19, 2013)

How long have you had your goats?

They might be wanting some browse instead of hay. I know mine always are more fussy when there is just hay available. Are they on a dry lot?


----------



## kailiecrissman (Aug 19, 2013)

Yes they are on a dry lot, I have had them since June.


----------



## AshleyFishy (Aug 19, 2013)

I would cut some brush and tree limbs and give those to them. 

Is their pen large enough you could split it, say into three, and start growing some weeds and brush for them? Then you could rotate them around and they get more out of it. Goats can live on grain and hay but they thrive on weeds, leaves and brush.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Aug 19, 2013)

If they are nubian, boer or nigerian, and if they were bottle babies....they may just be vocal. I love all those breeds, but they are very loud and they all like to talk to me! People-loving goats tend to be loud when they see people of all sorts. My Raviolianna will holler at the neighbor....luckily she loves her and just laughs.


----------



## lovinglife (Aug 20, 2013)

Sometimes mine get loud and the husband goes out and feeds them weeds or limbs as mentioned plus a few apple snacks, gets them good and full and no more noise.  Mine were not bottle babies, but act like it sometimes.  Our babies were bottle raised and they act the same as the adults...just a thought.


----------



## Bunnylady (Aug 20, 2013)

My goats get fed grain and hay at the same time as my horses. They also get things like table scraps , tree prunings, weeds pulled from the garden. I have trained them so well, every time they see me, they expect to get fed something. I have to sneak out the front door, because if I go out the back, everybody (horses, goats, mule) yell at me! "The Food Lady" - that's me!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 20, 2013)

Being Dry Lot wouldn't have anything to do with goats yelling all the time if you are feeding them well.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 20, 2013)

AshleyFishy said:
			
		

> I would cut some brush and tree limbs and give those to them.
> 
> Is their pen large enough you could split it, say into three, and start growing some weeds and brush for them? Then you could rotate them around and they get more out of it. Goats can live on grain and hay but they thrive on weeds, leaves and brush.


Goats can "thrive" on a dry lot if you feed them properly.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 20, 2013)

ragdollcatlady said:
			
		

> If they are nubian, boer or nigerian, and if they were bottle babies....they may just be vocal. I love all those breeds, but they are very loud and they all like to talk to me! People-loving goats tend to be loud when they see people of all sorts. My Raviolianna will holler at the neighbor....luckily she loves her and just laughs.


x2
Mine aren't bottle babies, they are just people loving.


----------



## AshleyFishy (Aug 20, 2013)

OneFineAcre said:
			
		

> AshleyFishy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes they can.


----------



## AshleyFishy (Aug 20, 2013)

Bunnylady said:
			
		

> My goats get fed grain and hay at the same time as my horses. They also get things like table scraps , tree prunings, weeds pulled from the garden. I have trained them so well, every time they see me, they expect to get fed something. I have to sneak out the front door, because if I go out the back, everybody (horses, goats, mule) yell at me! "The Food Lady" - that's me!


2x


----------

